# Bob Beckett



## Bill Gruby (Mar 1, 2015)

Once again I must be the bearer of sad news. Bob Beckett is in the Hospital again. This time for a blood clot. This is all I know at the moment. I will update as soon as I know anything ele.

 My prayers go out to Bob and his wife Holly. Lord knows he has had more than his share of hard luck in the past few years.

 Get well soon Bob.

  "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 1, 2015)

I too will be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers. Thanks for letting us know, Bill.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Bill,
he has had a rough go of it.
i wish nothing but the best for Bob and his family.
I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## cathead (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear the sad news.  Hopefully he will have a speedy recovery and wish him the best.


----------



## BRIAN (Mar 1, 2015)

Always in my thoughts, now even more so . get well soon Bob.


Brian.


----------



## Andre (Mar 1, 2015)

You will be in my thoughts, wishing you the best. I can only hope the clot is not a 100% blockage.


----------



## David S (Mar 1, 2015)

Bob you have my best wishes for a speedy recovery.

David


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 1, 2015)

Wheels,
Hang tough brother . Ain't nothing but a thing..You got my number if you need anything drop a dime and I'll be there.
            ********G**********


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 3, 2015)

I hate to hear about Bob, We'll have him and his wife in out prayers.

Paul


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 3, 2015)

You are in my thoughts and prayers, Bob...


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 3, 2015)

we are all pulling for you Bob, You have whipped it before
I'll keep praying for you to get home soon.
Steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 4, 2015)

Got an update from Holly. They have Bob on Blood Thinners and it's a waiting game now. For those of you that have his number he has his cell phone with him. Holly says feel free to call. That's it for the moment.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2015)

thanks for the update Bill!


----------



## davidh (Mar 4, 2015)

sorry to hear, will be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers,


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 4, 2015)

My prayers go out to Bob. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 15, 2015)

Any update on Bob?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 18, 2015)

Bob had surgery on Monday. to remove his AV fistula. He has just gotten out of ICU. I will call him tomorrow.

"Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know, Bill. Will be looking forward to more news as it becomes available.


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 27, 2015)

Any update on Bob?


----------



## core-oil (Mar 27, 2015)

cvairwerks said:


> Any update on Bob?





Bill Gruby said:


> Once again I must be the bearer of sad news. Bob Beckett is in the Hospital again. This time for a blood clot. This is all I know at the moment. I will update as soon as I know anything ele.
> 
> My prayers go out to Bob and his wife Holly. Lord knows he has had more than his share of hard luck in the past few years.
> 
> ...


My thoughts & prayers are sent over , God Bless

Core oil.


----------



## David S (Mar 27, 2015)

While I don't know Bob, I would like him and his family to know that my prayers are going out for his recovery.

With all sincerity
David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 30, 2015)

Double Header for me today, both outstanding. The wife is gonna be OK and Bob just called and he is on the mend. He has been in the Hospital for almost 40 days now. I can't fathom that amount of time flat on yer back. I can call him now, they gave him his phone. I will keep you posted as I find out.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 30, 2015)

Good news all around. great, Bill


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm happy to hear that Bob is doing better


----------



## 18w (Mar 30, 2015)

That is great to hear. Glad your wife is doing well. 

Darrell


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 30, 2015)

i'm very happy to hear the great news!


----------



## BRIAN (Mar 31, 2015)

Great News on both fronts
Thanks for keeping us informed.
Brian.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 8, 2015)

Again bad news. This is from Holly.
 "Billy G"



Bob isn't doing well. He's been unresponsive since Saturday. I should know more later today.


Holly Cushman


----------



## HMF (Apr 9, 2015)

Prayers going up for Bob.....may God cure his illness and restore him...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 10, 2015)

Things have gone from bad to worse.

 "Billy G"


 Bill

I left you a message yesterday, at least I thought I had. Bob took a serious turn for the worse Wednesday night. I made the decision to stop everything and transition him to hospice care.  I believe with all my heart that he's had enough. He hasn't regained consciousness since last Friday. Know one knows when he'll pass but I will let you know.
Sorry you didn't get my voicemail
Holly


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm feeling a lot of sadness for Bob and his family.
I'm proud that he has touched my life and given me great inspiration.
I can't wait to meet him someday, whenever that may be.
I hope his story and journey inspires others' good will.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 10, 2015)

That is sad news.  My condolences to Holly and the family.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 10, 2015)

Pass in peace my friend.
Save a parking spot for me and we will catch up when I get there.
                                 *Gator*


----------



## HMF (Apr 11, 2015)

My condolences to Holly and the family.  Bob was a very upbeat guy through all of it.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 11, 2015)

I too wish to pass my condolences on to Holly and the rest of Bob's family. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 11, 2015)

Bob passed away this afternoon. He was a good friend and mentor to me. I will miss him terribly. Rest in Peace Bob.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Brain Coral (Apr 12, 2015)

Awwww.... I'm so sorry Bill... Please extend my condolences to Bob's family and also to yourself.

Brian


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear about it. Please extend my condolences to Bob's family as well.
Pierre


----------



## richl (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, I only knew Bob through this forum, he seemed like a great standup guy... safe journey. To those he touched while he was here, my deepest sympathy for your loss.

rich


----------

